# engine is suddenly loud



## me_cookie (Nov 8, 2019)

I recently bought a 2017 Nissan Versa. It was quietest ride I've owned up until a few days ago. Now the engine is louder.

I would guess that it is some kind of problem with the exhaust, but it's still quiet when it's idling. If it were exhaust leak, muffler, etc. Wouldn't it also be loud when the car is in park?

Also, it feels like it is in fifth gear when it is a residential neighborhood and it feels like second gear on the freeway, but I never feel it shifting gears. Also, the dashboard reports excellent fuel efficiency so it would be the transmission, right?

It may be time to have the oil changed. I can't imagine what this could be.


----------



## me_cookie (Nov 8, 2019)

typo at it would be the transmission
supposed to read it wouldn't be the transmission.


----------



## ultane (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You have a CVT transmission. Do a bit of research on how they work. There are no gears to shift.
As for the noise, its easy to have your exhaust inspected for leaks. When idling there is not much flow through it, whereas when you press the gas there is increased pressure.
Not sure why, but I suspect you have a bad wheel bearing whose noise gets worse as you accelerate.
As for the oil change what is the connection with your issue? You should change your oil on a regular schedule based on time or mileage. Maybe you should book an oil change ( assuming you are due) at a Nissan dealer and get a free inspection at the same time. Its not hard to diagnose wheel bearing or exhaust issues. It may still be under warranty for all I know.


----------



## me_cookie (Nov 8, 2019)

quadraria10 said:


> You have a CVT transmission. Do a bit of research on how they work. There are no gears to shift.
> As for the noise, its easy to have your exhaust inspected for leaks. When idling there is not much flow through it, whereas when you press the gas there is increased pressure.
> Not sure why, but I suspect you have a bad wheel bearing whose noise gets worse as you accelerate.
> As for the oil change what is the connection with your issue? You should change your oil on a regular schedule based on time or mileage. Maybe you should book an oil change ( assuming you are due) at a Nissan dealer and get a free inspection at the same time. Its not hard to diagnose wheel bearing or exhaust issues. It may still be under warranty for all I know.



Quadraria, you were right. Wheel bearing.


----------



## rpbarber (Apr 8, 2019)

me_cookie said:


> I recently bought a 2017 Nissan Versa. It was quietest ride I've owned up until a few days ago. Now the engine is louder.
> 
> I would guess that it is some kind of problem with the exhaust, but it's still quiet when it's idling. If it were exhaust leak, muffler, etc. Wouldn't it also be loud when the car is in park?
> 
> ...


I have a 2015 Pathfinder, 4 years old with 34K miles. Recently I heard a noise from the left front that changed in pitch depending on speed. No noise at idle. I suspected a wheel bearing and that was the problem. Check your warranty but I suspect it should be covered under warranty.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

How can a 2017 car have wheel bearing issue?


----------

